# Oh no, 2 more



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I guess I am really branching out now :laughing: My husband called me from work to tell me that a guy he works with brought him a gift of 2 young canaries!
The guy breeds them and knows we have other birds so I guess he figured we would be good parents. I am running out of quarantine rooms 

I don't know anything about keeping canaries, I guess I will learn fast.
I'll post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know much about them either, all I really know is that they aren't very fond of human companionship, and prefer to be with their own species.

I would assume their care is similar to keeping finches or budgies.

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Guess you and the hubby are gonna find out the meaning of the old saying.."sing like a canary"...

Awesome of you guys to take them in, looking forward to the pics...


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

We used to have canaries when I was a kid in the aviary. 

I spent some time watching them. They sing beautifully and are nice to watch. I think they're pretty cute, myself.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Isn't it funny how over time many of us have developed Multiple Bird Syndrome? 

My second budgie was given to us by a friend (found her and no one claimed her) who knew I was a "bird person". 

Congrats on your new gifts. I am also eager to see pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on having 2 canaries  They are awesome, I used to have canaries and finches  They are not so sociable as budgies but they want your attention too  they look happier when you talk to them! They have their own food and mine loved lettuce!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Oh*

check out Ladygouilianfinch.com. Canaries are in the finch family. They usually enjoy staying in the home cage. and males sing beautifully. They are less of a hand pet and do well in a mixed finch aviary. A breeder can tell you which type of finches go well together. They can be very sensitive to cold breezes and respiratory problems. German roller singer cocks are expensive and in high demand, but oh is the music to die for!!!!. They will respond to their people and tend to be less flock birds than budgies. They have a different beak than budgies, but eat similar foods and like clean gravel/calcisand with a bit of fine charcoal in it. They eat seeds whole and grind them up in the crop. they love egg food. and enjoy a bit of green leaf to nibble. Lady gouldianfinch has a great mineral powder and lots of reference material on canaries. Rapid postal 
service and they ship international. Vitamin A and Iodine tend to be issues for healthy caneries. Soluvite D is a great vitamin carried by LadyG. Best wishes,
Jo Ann


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Jo Ann said:


> check out Ladygouilianfinch.com. Canaries are in the finch family. They usually enjoy staying in the home cage. and males sing beautifully. They are less of a hand pet and do well in a mixed finch aviary. A breeder can tell you which type of finches go well together. They can be very sensitive to cold breezes and respiratory problems. German roller singer cocks are expensive and in high demand, but oh is the music to die for!!!!. They will respond to their people and tend to be less flock birds than budgies. They have a different beak than budgies, but eat similar foods and like clean gravel/calcisand with a bit of fine charcoal in it. They eat seeds whole and grind them up in the crop. they love egg food. and enjoy a bit of green leaf to nibble. Lady gouldianfinch has a great mineral powder and lots of reference material on canaries. Rapid postal
> service and they ship international. Vitamin A and Iodine tend to be issues for healthy caneries. Soluvite D is a great vitamin carried by LadyG. Best wishes,
> Jo Ann


Thanks, I'll be sure to check out the info on that website. I raised a sparrow that ran my life for 12 years, she was quite a character and had me trained quite well, that is the extent of my experience with birds in the finch family


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Congratulations on your new additions!
I'll be looking forward to hearing all about them and seeing pictures once they've settled into their new environment. *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow congratulations!! How exciting


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They have already settled in, they are not at all shy and don't seem to be at all
afraid. They are eating and have both already had a bath! Do canaries play with toys? I put a couple of swings in the cage and a mirror that has a small food cup on it, the male seems to like that. I have no idea what they are genetically.
Here they are, this is the female, those brownish feathers on her face almost look like fur


here is the male he looks like he needs his nails cut


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh wow they are gorgeous  what names have you picked?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh Cody, congrats on your two new beauties!!! They are gorgeous, and I can't wait to see even more pictures of your beautiful new pair!*


----------



## Sheather (Oct 21, 2014)

Never give male canaries mirrors, eventually, when their hormones spike in the spring breeding season, they will spend all of their time frantically trying to fight it.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sheather said:


> Never give male canaries mirrors, eventually, when their hormones spike in the spring breeding season, they will spend all of their time frantically trying to fight it.


Thanks, I'll remove it, any other advice is most welcome.



Niamhf said:


> Oh wow they are gorgeous  what names have you picked?


The first thing that came to mind when I saw them was Jack and Jill, like in the nursery rhyme but I am not sure that will stick.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They truly are beautiful little birds!

Thanks for posting the pictures -- I'll be looking forward to updates regarding their behavior and singing.

Of course, pictures hoto: are always appreciated. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody, congratulations on your beautiful pair! Heavens, they're just lovely and I do rather like Jack and Jill for them  

Of course, pictures are definitely a must! 

I don't know much about them although my sister was researching them before she got Tilda, so I know the basics. Basically everything you know, haha. 

I'm truly excited for updates! :jumping:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh Jack and Jill are cute names for them


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*They are beautiful!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! They are pretty!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

What sweet birdies!!! I love them!  they are beautiful! I saw this article on the internet, it may help you!
How to Care for Your Canary: 14 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow
Of course, as you noticed, their nails need to be clipped 2-3 times a year. When I had canaries I used to bring them to our local breeder to do that. I would suggest Chris and Christina because you got them as Christmas gifts!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How about Claus and Noelle? *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your latest arrivals, they're beautiful! 

I used to keep (and breed) canaries and while they aren't as interested in forming a bond with us and are more nervous/fragile than budgies, they are still good pets to have around. Their song is truly beautiful and it's fun to watch them fly or hop between perches and using their swings.
My canaries never paid much attention to the standard toys for birds, they would only make very good use of their swings. 

I'm glad that you have a male/female pair, because male canaries can be troublesome when caged together as they will turn aggressive towards each other. Aggression in canaries is different when compared to budgies, the canaries will slightly flap their wings continuously and open their beaks with their tongues showing and make a low pitched "hissing" sound at each other, the attacks are beak to beak and focused on that area of the face. 
By their body language it's pretty easy to identify this and to take the necessary measures in order to stop the fighting. 

When male canaries are moulting their singing can be affected, you can notice a decrease or in some extreme cases, the male will completely stop singing.
Males can also stop singing when they are depressed, also when they are kept under a stressful environment or when they feel especially overwhelmed by the loud noise made by other larger species of pet birds (this is if a flock made up of different species is sharing the same room, the loud and heated singing by the other birds may block the canary from singing).

Good luck with your new canaries!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

aluz said:


> Congratulations on your latest arrivals, they're beautiful!
> 
> I used to keep (and breed) canaries and while they aren't as interested in forming a bond with us and are more nervous/fragile than budgies, they are still good pets to have around. Their song is truly beautiful and it's fun to watch them fly or hop between perches and using their swings.
> My canaries never paid much attention to the standard toys for birds, they would only make very good use of their swings.
> ...


Thanks for all the info, do I need to be concerned about them mating and her laying eggs? There is nothing in the cage that could be seen as a nest unless she uses the food cup.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Canaries' nests are different than the nests used for budgies. The canaries will use an open nest made of wicker or plastic and they also need proper material to line their nests.
My advice is to get food dishes that have a top on. And no half coconut toys for them. The normal recommendations to discourage breeding behaviour and egg laying are similar to budgies, so all should go well in that department if no nesting sites are available. 

I forgot to mention that canaries love to bathe and it's a big joy to see them having fun in the water! They love to use their birdie bathtubs!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


aluz said:



Canaries' nests are different than the nests used for budgies. The canaries will use an open nest made of wicker or plastic and they also need proper material to line their nests.
My advice is to get food dishes that have a top on. And no half coconut toys for them. The normal recommendations to discourage breeding behaviour and egg laying are similar to budgies, so all should go well in that department if no nesting sites are available. 

I forgot to mention that canaries love to bathe and it's a big joy to see them having fun in the water! They love to use their birdie bathtubs! 

Click to expand...

So I guess we should all wait patiently for the canary bathing videos? lol. j/k It would be really cute if you happen t catch it! And definitely more pictures!!!*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll try to catch them taking a bath. Last night when I saw them trying to bathe in their drinking water, I attached a bathtub to the cage. I finally have a use for it now, the budgies won't use it, these canaries jumped right in.roud:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Well then I suppose it should be soon then, lol. Can't wait to see your cuties in their bath!!!*


----------

